# Study Shows LOWAT® Reduces Body Weight



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Study Shows LOWAT® Reduces Body Weight BENICIA, Calif.???A weight-management ingredient derived from the Ayurvedic plants Piper betle and Dolichos biflorus significantly reduced body weight and was more than twice as effectively as placebo in a clinical study presented at the 51st American College of Nutrition Meeting in New York City, Oct. 7-9. Creighton University School [...]

*Read More...*


----------

